# Седалищный нерв



## тамара (5 Авг 2009)

У моей мамы по всем признакам болит седалищный нерв. Как можно справится с болью, у неё ноги отказывают, болит поясница и таз. 56 лет, 160 см, 70 кг. Тянущая боль, немеют ноги, боль бывает какими-то приступами. 
Помогите, пожалуйста.


----------



## nuwa (5 Авг 2009)

*Сидалищный нерв*

Скажите пожалуйста, а почему Вы решили, что это именно седалищный нерв? Мама была у невроллога на приёме? Какие-нибудь обследования ей делали?


----------



## тамара (6 Авг 2009)

*Сидалищный нерв*

Да, она была в больнице, но у нас  мало кому могут помочь..furious..Она начиталась везде, говорит, что симптомы очень похожи...


----------



## Юлия84 (14 Мар 2010)

Помогите пожалуйста!!!! Три года назад на седьмом месяце беременности появилась сильная боль в левом бедре и колене, было больно ходить, а ночью сильно болела область икры. Обратилась к врачу, поставили диагноз Защемление седалищного нерва, проделала курс массажа и иглотерапии, боль прошла, но остаточное явление как онемение мизинца и части икры осталось. 

Через какой-то период появлялись боли в пояснице, но при помощи массажа с ними как-то справлялась. Сейчас опять появилась боль в колене, не могу ровно сидеть, по ночам очень болит колено, ходить больно, а в пояснице боли нет. Проделала курс массажа, обезболивающие не помогают, подскажите пожалуйста, чем еще можно снять боль.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (14 Мар 2010)

Юлия84 написал(а):


> ... Проделала курс массажа, обезболивающие не помогают, подскажите пожалуйста чем еще можно снять боль.



Назначить анальгетик – ума большого не надо !!! 

А вот реально помочь Вам – ум необходим. А что бы наш врачебный ум Вам смог помочь – ему нужна пища. Пища для ума – это информация к размышлению. А вот как раз этой информации от Вас поступило очень мало, более того – недостаточно.

Даже если у Вас имеет место и невропатия седалищного нерва – то причин и уровней его повреждения (как правило - компрессии) превеликое множество. Не говоря о том, что это вообще может быть патология не связанная с седалищным нервом.

Поэтому, либо напишите подробнее историю Вашего заболевания (что практически нереально, из-за тех требований, которые предъявляет наш врачебный ум), либо попробуйте обратится в какое-либо иное медицинское учреждение, где с Вами подробно побеседуют, обследуют и, я уверен, помогут избавиться от Вашего заболевания.

Назначать препарат пациенту, не видя его, и не имея возможность повести оценку его соматического статуса и сопутствующей (возможной) патологии, анамнеза жизни и заболевания, – в первую очередь опасно для самого пациента.


----------



## abelar (14 Мар 2010)

Нужно сделать снимки (хотя бы X-ray) поясничного отдела позвоночника и копчико-крестцового отдела (здесь лучше МРТ).
Во всяком случае, до выяснения вменяемого диагноза - отказаться от массажей, бассейнов и физ. нагрузок.
Постарайтесь также вспомнить о предшествующих инфекционных, простудных заболеваниях и состояниях, сопровождавшихся повышением температуры, сыпью, коньюнктивитом, головными болями...aiwan


----------



## Юлия84 (14 Мар 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> Нужно сделать снимки (хотя бы X-ray) поясничного отдела позвоночника и копчико-крестцового отдела (здесь лучше МРТ).
> Во всяком случае, до выяснения вменяемого диагноза - отказаться от массажей, бассейнов и физ. нагрузок.
> Постарайтесь,также вспомнить о предшествующих инфекционных, простудных заболеваниях и состояниях, сопровождавшихся повышением температуры, сыпью, коньюнктивитом, головными болями...aiwan



У меня частые головные боли. Год назад переехала на ПМЖ в Германию, врач прописал обезбаливающее и все, на массаж отправилась сама. У меня было смещение таза, это подтверждали врачи в России.


----------



## Елена Михайловна (14 Мар 2010)

Юлия84 написал(а):


> Помогите пожалуйста!!!! Три года назад на седьмом месяце беременности появилась сильная боль в левом бедре и колене, было больно ходить, а ночью сильно болела область икры. Обратилась к врачу, поставили диагноз Защемление седалищного нерва.


А что его защемило врачу не было интересно узнать? nea


----------



## Юлия84 (14 Мар 2010)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> А что его защемило врачу не было интересно узнать? nea



Объяснили, что произошло смещение таза за счет беременности (это была моя 2-ая), сильные нагрузки на таз, произошло защемление нерва грушевидной мышцей. Один макальщик под вопрос ставил позвоночную грыжу по костным признакам, а на снимке ее не видно было.


----------



## abelar (14 Мар 2010)

Юлия84 написал(а):


> У меня частые головные боли. Год назад переехала на ПМЖ в Германию, врач прописал обезбаливающее и все, на массаж отправилась сама. У меня было смещение таза, это подтверждали врачи в России.


Уважаемая Юлия. Смещение таза не бывает. Вернее бывает во время исполнения восточных танцев....Вероятнее всего, имелось ввиду смещение крестца...Только его тоже не бывает без уточнения (ротация z.b.s.):blush200:

Добавлено через 1 минуту


Юлия84 написал(а):


> произошло защемление нерва грушевидной мышцей.


Конечно, синдром грушевидной мышцы бывает....Но не от того, не так, и не защемление....aiwan

Добавлено через 3 минуты


Юлия84 написал(а):


> ставил позвоночную грыжу по костным признакам, а на снимке ее не видно было.


Лучше бы он поставил под вопрос назначение массажа....И сделал бы снимок, о котором я говорил выше....aiwan


----------



## Юлия84 (15 Мар 2010)

> Лучше бы он поставил под вопрос назначение массажа....И сделал бы снимок, о котором я говорил выше....aiwan



Расшифруйте, пожалуйста, аббревиатуру, чтобы я могла придти к своему врачу и потребовать направление (у нас все делается только по направлениям). А еще мне врач советовала заняться танцем живота для растяжения мышцы.


----------



## abelar (15 Мар 2010)

Юлия84 написал(а):


> Расшифруйте пожалуйста аббревиатуру,


МРТ - магнитно резонансная томогафия. Проще : "scan", "MV -scan" aiwan

Добавлено через 5 минут


Юлия84 написал(а):


> у нас все делается только по направлениям). А еще мне врач советовала заняться танцем живота для растяжения мышцы


....Что!? даже на танец живота необходимо направление?!...
Вот это правильно! Вот это - немецкий порядок!good
А, то у нас - принес справку из КВД и ПНД - и танцуй, все кому попало....


----------



## Юлия84 (15 Мар 2010)

На танец живота направление не надо, а вот все препараты только по направлению, особенно для детей, и посещение врачей тоже, все делается через семейного доктора


----------



## Доктор Попов (15 Мар 2010)

Считаю германскую модель медицины одной из лучших в мире, хотя бы потому, что от больного требуется только одно - дойти до семейного врача и точно описать свое состояние. Потом он попадает в маховик официальной медицины и рано или поздно (на уровне клиники маленького городка или больницы Шарите в Берлине) находит нужную помощь.


----------



## Елена Михайловна (15 Мар 2010)

*Юля*, правильно я поняла, что вы за свои деньги без "одобрямс" семейного доктора не можете выполнить свою прихоть, например, сделать МРТ пояснично-кресцового отдела или сдать анализы крови на СПИД?


----------



## Юлия84 (15 Мар 2010)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> *Юля*, правильно я поняла, что вы за свои деньги без "одобрямс" семейного доктора не можете выполнить свою прихоть, например, сделать МРТ пояснично-кресцового отдела или сдать анализы крови на СПИД?



Любые анализы, в том числе и СПИД, принимаются в кабинете семейного врача (результат на СПИД готовится в течении 15 мин.). Я могу пойти к любому врачу и без направления, но семейный врач посоветует куда и к кому обратиться (например, где находится русскоговорящий специалист)


----------



## Елена Михайловна (16 Мар 2010)

Юль, поняла. Семейный доктор-это тоже самое, что наш терапевт и педиатр в одном флаконе. А принимает он по часам или круглосуточно?
Дал он направление на МРТ? :nyam:
Про седалищный нерв, если зажат грушевидной мышцей. У меня он то ж  зажат. Так вот мой тренер на ЛФК от этой напасти даёт ряд упражнений.
 Самое простое: встать, ноги на ширине плеч, руки вытянуты вперёд. Начинаем шаги на месте, поднимая согнутую ногу в колене, так высоко, чтобы достать коленом пр.ноги локоть правой же руки, потом левым коленом соответственно левый локоть. По 30 шагов каждой ногой попеременно, итого 60 шагов за упр. Спину держать прямо. Руки на одном уровне, работают только мышцы ног. nono


----------



## Юлия84 (16 Мар 2010)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> Юль, поняла. Семейный доктор-это тоже самое, что наш терапевт и педиатр в одном флаконе. А принимает он по часам или круглосуточно?
> Дал он направление на МРТ? :nyam:
> Про седалищный нерв, если зажат грушевидной мышцей. У меня он то ж  зажат. Так вот мой тренер на ЛФК от этой напасти даёт ряд упражнений.
> Самое простое: встать, ноги на ширине плеч, руки вытянуты вперёд. Начинаем шаги на месте, поднимая согнутую ногу в колене, так высоко, чтобы достать коленом пр.ноги локоть правой же руки, потом левым коленом соответственно левый локоть. По 30 шагов каждой ногой попеременно, итого 60 шагов за упр. Спину держать прямо. Руки на одном уровне, работают только мышцы ног. nono



он принимает по часам, но нужно по тел сделать запись и тем самым избегаем очереди, это очень удобно. Так делается в любой клинике. Я еще не ходила за направлением (он его даст куда ж ему деваться)


----------



## Елена Михайловна (17 Мар 2010)

Да, записаться по тел. действительно удобно. 
Удачного МРТ


----------

